# red circle on belly



## juls (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi, I just noticed my 6 month old puppy has a red circle on her belly, lower left abdomen. It's not raised or hot and is kind of white in the middle with a few red spots. I regularly pet her belly and would have noticed this so it has to be in the last few hours. She is finished with all her shots, current on heartworm and flea prevention. I called the vet and left a message and am debating on calling the emergency line but thought I would try here first. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## juls (Aug 7, 2006)

I forgot to say that if the on-call vet doesn't call back and I decide not to call the emergency line, I will definitely take her to the vet tomorrow asap


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Could be a bug bite. Could be a hotspot. Could be ringworm. Could be allergies, or a host of other things too. So hard to tell over the internet. It is best to see your vet tomorrow. As long as she is acting normal, I think it can wait til then.


----------



## mokocody (Nov 24, 2006)

Have you had her checked for lyme? The red circle is usually a sign of lyme disease.


----------



## juls (Aug 7, 2006)

I am taking her to the vet this afternoon to check it all out but I'm pretty sure it's ringworm. I did some research on it and it's pretty depressing because you're supposed to limit your contact with the puppy so I'll have to ask about that. Has anyone else's puppy had ringworm? She goes to training so she could have gotten it there or pretty much anywhere outside, I guess. 

Selfishly, I'm worried about getting it myself and couldn't find how long after exposure, humans develop it so if anyone can help me out, I'd really appreciate it. Of course, I'll ask the vet also but our appt. isn't for another 4.5 hours.

Mokocody- She is current on Frontline medication so it shouldn't be lyme disease but I'll bring that up to the vet today. I know medications don't always prevent everything.

Thanks so much for all the replies!


----------



## juls (Aug 7, 2006)

I just got back from the vet. He doesn't seem to think it's ringworm, although he's not ruling out the possibility so he did a culture. I'll find out in 10 days. Actually, he thinks it might be a bruise and it is in the exact shape as the end of our window openers where she normally jumps on so hopefully it's that rather than a ringworm. 

Anyway, thank you for the help!!


----------



## Lorelei711 (Oct 7, 2007)

I know this is a dog forum, but...

When I brought my adopted kitty home, he had ringworm on his ear. When I took him to my vet for his first checkup, she looked at it under a black light...ringworm *glows* under a black light! I don't know why it would take 10 days to make this diagnosis.

She told me use an over-the-counter Athlete's Foot cream twice a day for about a month. Worked like a charm, and was inexpensive!

Be sure to wash your hands *thoroughly* after applying the cream because ringworm can spread to humans and other animals.

Hope this helps others out there


----------



## kheffner1211 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a puggle puppy who has almostvthe exact same thing! I just adopted him 2 days ago and his 1st checkup isnt till next week. It just came this morning, what was t he ending diagnoses to your puppy's red round mark?


----------

